# Update x2: Suns cut PG Dee Brown



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...1/suns_to_hold_workout_for_final_roster_spot/



> The Phoenix Suns will hold a workout for a number of point guards to fill the team's 13th roster spot, which must be done by Wednesday, the Arizona Republic is reporting.
> 
> Free agents Dee Brown, Damon Stoudamire, Troy Hudson, Darrell Armstrong, Eddie Gill and Walker Russell Jr. will participate.


I rather not sign anyone and even play Dragic over these guys. Darrel Armstrong is still in the NBA, how old is he 50? Eddie Gill who's best memory is that he scored the 8 millionth point of NBA history. Damon Stoudamire....seriously? He couldn't crack the rotation with the Spurs why would he here? **** just bring in Dee Brown, or Troy Hudson I wouldn't mind those two, if Hudson has anything left in him then he could contribute in my opinion. And who the hell is Walker Russell Jr?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: The last roster spot*

I'm putting my money on Damon Stoudamire being signed. There is no way we bring in someone younger like Brown and Russell. It will be either one of the 4 veterans, old washed up guys who will have no impact on the team and none of them right at this time are a legit backup PG. Stupid.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: The last roster spot*

I would have loved to have Anthony Johnson at back-up, but from this list, well I dunno, Hudson is ok, but a younger Armstrong would have been perfect. Like a ball hound, nice complement to Nash. Grr, we didn't get what we wanted here, but I think they will contribute more effectively than Dragic - we need the basketball IQ now, sorry Dragic (wait 2-3 years).


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: The last roster spot*

Yeah, exactly a younger Armstrong would be perfect but these old guys we are bringing in are just underwhelming. Darrell Armstrong is 40 years old, come on!! And thanks for chipping in with a comment sometimes it seems like I'm talking to myself in here lol.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: The last roster spot*

I will save you from insanity! Other options are to trade for a PG, but I think we have a good set of skills as is (I mean Barbosa is decent and trading him for a PG will leave us missing his speed and energy).

Even at 40yrs old, If the guy only needs to play 15 mins a game, then I think that's something he can do effectively. I'm a bit worried that Hudson and Damon will be chuckers. Don't know much about Gill, Brown and Walker, but isn't Brown the player most in game shape and at least contributed somewhat over the years?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: The last roster spot*

Just a leadership point guard as our back up would be perfect, I think Stoudemire can fill that need.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: The last roster spot*

The Suns insider guy who broke the JRich trade and stuff from realgm says its going to be Dee Brown. Ehhh...whatever I guess at least he is younger but he's not going to put us over the top, none of those guys will. I guess he is the best prospect so why not.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The last roster spot*

I was hoping Dee Brown. He's young and he's got some talent. He did well for Utah when he got time. I also enjoyed watching him at Illinois with Deron Williams and that final team. He was known as the "One Man Fast Break."


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: The last roster spot*

Yeah, it is Dee Brown...that Suns insider on realgm is good.

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/56147/20081223/suns_find_point_guard_sign_dee_brown/



> The Phoenix Suns have signed Dee Brown to a non-guaranteed contract worth the veteran's minimum Sports 620 KTAR's John Gambadoro reports.
> 
> Brown will practice with the Suns on Wednesday, pending a physical being taken on Tuesday.



Either he will be a surprise, because he hasn't proved he belonged in the NBA yet, or he will just be a regular old 13th man seeing garbage time. I think I rather play him over Dragic now just because of his NBA experience. Give him the chance, if I remember he was pretty good for Utah during the playoffs the other year.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: The last roster spot*

Woohoo.. Congrats Dee.. go do good now 



> We like his intensity, his quickness," Suns General Manager Steve Kerr said. "He's got some NBA experience and playoff experience with Utah. He's also played at a high level, being in a championship game at Illinois (in 2005). He won't be overwhelmed out on the court if he gets the chance. He's a young guy so he's got a chance to make a mark and improve."


http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/2008/12/23/20081223spt-suns.html


----------



## jman23 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Update: Suns sign PG Dee Brown*

i love the signing for you guys.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Update: Suns sign PG Dee Brown*

I like the signing too, at least he is young and has energy. Doubt he gets time, but nobody knows. Give him a shot.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Update: Suns sign PG Dee Brown*

Uh oh now we got the one man fast break!!


----------



## flip-flop (May 17, 2005)

*Re: Update: Suns sign PG Dee Brown*

I heard that Dragic is likely heading to the D-league... is that true? And how strong is D-league?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Update: Suns sign PG Dee Brown*



> Free agents Dee Brown, *Damon Stoudamire, Troy Hudson, Darrell Armstrong,* Eddie Gill and Walker Russell Jr. will participate.


Stoudamire? Hudson? Freakin' Darrell Armstrong?

Give it up, guys.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Update: Suns sign PG Dee Brown*



Cinco de Mayo said:


> Stoudamire? Hudson? Freakin' Darrell Armstrong?
> 
> Give it up, guys.


Darrell Armstrong will at least provide soom locker room mojo. Now I would much rather have someone who can still play at this level, but if you are desperate enough you might add him just because of that quality.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Update: Suns sign PG Dee Brown*

This is freakin weird to see the bench playing like professionals rather than a 3 ringed circus.


----------



## flip-flop (May 17, 2005)

*Re: Update: Suns sign PG Dee Brown*

So what does all this mean for Dragic's future again? D-league perhaps?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Update: Suns sign PG Dee Brown*

Hopefully he goes to the D-League and gets some playing time, he isn't going to crack the rotation for us anytime this year so might as well give him some experience like we did with Alando and DJ last year.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Update: Suns sign PG Dee Brown*

Phoenix cut him today. To sign Shaun Livingston?


> The Phoenix Suns have released Dee Brown less than two weeks after signing him to fill the team's need for a backup point guard.
> 
> Brown appeared in two games for Phoenix and averaged 2.5 points and 1.5 assists. Brown was signed by the Suns on Dec. 24 after appearing in 17 games with the Washington Wizards to begin the season.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Livingston is still alive?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I don't get it.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Seuss said:


> Livingston is still alive?


He only lost ONE leg!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

No to Livingston, the guy is just too ****ed up already to be in the league...he is done. I still don't get why we waived him though....We are required to have 13 guys on the team, he was our 13th man, jeez Suns.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Kekai said:


> No to Livingston, the guy is just too ****ed up already to be in the league...he is done. I still don't get why we waived him though....We are required to have 13 guys on the team, he was our 13th man, jeez Suns.


I think Tucker will be called up. But I just feel sorry for Livingston. Had that injury happened 6 months later, he'd be financially set for life. Now it's iffy since he only had 3 years on his rookie contract. He probably would have received a $50-60 million contract.... poor guy.


----------

